# Bandsaw for handle & saya making



## Matus (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello,

I am about to buy my first band saw. As a hobby maker I want to invest 'reasonably'. Looking at the bandsaws available in Germany tere are basically 2 groups 350 - 400W and 750W. The first group is price-wise around 300, the second around 500

I am planning to cut larger boards (but probably not thicker than some 60mm) to blocks for handle making as well as softer woods for saya making.

On top of not wanting to spend too much my workshop is tiny (it may grow up to 8 m2 if I claim some more space), 

When it comes to particular model I am looking at the following:

I had a look at what is available in DE/UK and came up with the following list (ordered in price&size

 Scheppach Basa 1.0 300W, 180
Record Power BS250 370W, 320
 Charnwood W715 370W, 10" 250 (shipping to DE?)
Metabo BAS 261 400W, 320
Record Power BS300E 750W, 
Paulimot MJ12 750W, 450
Charnwood W721 12" 750W., 500 (shipping to DE?)

Most of these have ball bearing guides (of some sorts), cast iron tables and look good in product videos, but what would you recommend?

I would love to hear your input, thank you in advance.


----------



## Matus (Oct 25, 2016)

Let me rephrase the question - what do you guys use in your workshop for handle making when it comes to bandsaws? What model/power/size? What features do you consider relevant?


----------



## pkjames (Oct 25, 2016)

After purchasing 3 bandsaws (I don't count a tiny ALDI toysaw as a bandsaw), my advise is, this is something that you have to invest some serious money.

First bandsaw, Chinese made 12" 750w. Similar to a few of yours listed. A piece of junk, never able to set up properly and had to get rid of it. An experienced buyer took it from me at close to nothing price, and told me some installation (from the factory) was totally wrong yet there was no proper instruction / manual. 

Second bandsaw: Powermatic 14". Good quality, but nothing special, I feel it still lacks enough tension and ripping height (for big hardwood burls). It is probably OK for most DIY / small workshop use. I am keeping it, going to get it with a very narrow blade for some detailed cuts and curves. 

Most recently: Laguna LT18 3000. Huge bandsaw that I can finally cut some big burls! I received it a while ago but yet to set it up as I don't have enough manpower at the warehouse. I used it at the sydney woodworking show, it can rip a 30cm wide board into straight usable veneer! 

Conclusion: A good 14" is the minimum for any serious production work.


----------



## zitangy (Oct 25, 2016)

I use a makita bandsaw

its limitations... I am quite limited to cutting less than 3 inch thick and its fencing system is not satisfactory as there is wobbly clamping system at the far end and thus it tends to run when you push against the fence and hoping for a straight cut which seldom happens for as the the blade can twist a little and coupled with a fence that can shift a little, thats why I prefer my small table saw a Bosch which has an excellent fencing system

It is now relegated for small and small cuts and the curves for saya making as most of my straight cutting is done on the table saw which has very minimal setting to do. The trade off is the noise level for the circular table saw.

Final analysis.. table circular saw for thick and straight cuts and for curve cuts.. Bandsaw . and if you want to do straight cuts.. DO ensure that it has a good fence system.. Bandsaw.. you have to release the tension of the saw blade after use and ocassionally check that the ball bearings to support the saw blade .. the 2 sides and rear has not shifted so that the blade does not twist or shift..

Have fun..
rgds
d


----------



## Matus (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you James, much appreciated.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2016)

Band saws...argh...just thinking about them makes me angry. :bat:

The band saw has been one of the most troubling things to deal with because the bottom line here is that money is the only cure. Yes a less expensive model can be made to work OK but that's just it - OK - and with limitations even then. 

When I bought my saw I couldn't afford what I needed so I had to compromise and purchased a Craftsman 12" model. I don't even have to go look to know that it was likely made in China, the price point is so low as well as the quality too. It's a good thing that I'm handy mechanically speaking because I had to tweak so many things on this saw to get a straight cut. I was also fortunate to get some great advice from Mark (@ BurlSource) on adjusting the guides which helped tremendously. When I think about the loss of wood I experienced dealing with this saw I get an instant headache. :scared4:

If I could get a bigger and better band saw today I'd get something that would allow 1" width blades. This alone would surely help to get straight cuts. Using 1/2" blades is for the birds. I'd also look for a sturdy fence that secures on both ends (to stop fence flex) and locks up square to the table AND blade. You'd think this last requirement would be standard but oh no it's not so at all. Hell, some of the machines' table tops I've seen aren't even machined flat!

But yeah, unfortunately the cure for all your headaches is to spend as much as possible and get a machine that seems way too much and way overkill for cutting handle and saya blocks, it's just the way it is.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2016)

PS - use a new good blade to cut blocks into scales - with NO exception. Screw this up and you'll see me sitting on your shoulder laughing. :lol2:

PSS - keep an old "sh*t" blade on hand for cutting sh*t stuff. Yes it sucks to change blades all the time (although I'm as fast as a Nascar pit crew changing tires) but it's better than always having a worn out blade on the machine..think about it.


----------



## Matus (Oct 26, 2016)

Many, many thanks Dave. I will frame that and put it above a big, fat piggybank 

Would you consider something like Record Power BS350 or Charnwood B350 large enough? Those are in the price range I could eventually put together at some point (the latter can use 1" blades). Or do I need to go larger than that?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2016)

Matus said:


> Would you consider something like Record Power BS350 or Charnwood B350 large enough? Those are in the price range I could eventually put together at some point (the latter can use 1" blades). Or do I need to go larger than that?




The Record BS350 can take a 3/4" width blade which is probably good enough (I'm sure a lot stiffer than 1/2") but it's got a not so great looking fence (looks just like my saw's fence actually).

I like the Charnwood BS350 as better of the two. It takes any blade width up to 1", that's nice. I also love the idea of the quick release blade tension contraption, if it works this would be a HUGE amount of time savings in changing out blades. I can't make out what the deal with the fence is.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2016)

And why do all band saw built-in lights mount on the back side of the cut? Yeah, a shadow is JUST what I need to have on the my line when cutting. :bashhead:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2016)

Almost forgot....make sure that whatever saw you buy uses a popular size (length) blade. It's not as much fun as having to wait for ages to have custom sized blades made at an increased cost but trust me it's the way you want to go.


----------



## Matus (Oct 26, 2016)

Fantastic Dave, thanks a lot


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2016)

And for blades use bi-metal at the least.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2016)

Matus said:


> Fantastic Dave, thanks a lot



You're welcome.


----------



## Matus (Oct 26, 2016)

Now I do not have to start that thread ... 'Your favourite bandsaw under $500'


----------



## pkjames (Oct 26, 2016)

Kudos Dave. Yes , bandsaw is PITA, yet it is the single most important piece of equipment in your workshop. I have a good 12" table saw that I stopped using it for ripping after acquiring a bandsaw. It is too dangerous and waste too much material for saya making due to the blade thickness, kick back is seriously dangerous.

1" resaw king blade from Laguna is the shig of saw blades


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2016)

pkjames said:


> 1" resaw king blade from Laguna is the shig of saw blades




Worth quoting!


----------



## bryan03 (Oct 27, 2016)

i found an old " syderic SR375u" for 300e , it's "big" but realy nice. bandsaw 2540mm .
and this shop make a good saw for good price : https://www.tuffsaws.co.uk


----------

